# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  CAZY BONE signatures

## CRAZY BONE

Yeah i'll come in here every once in a while and post whatever sigs I just made (this is my first time doing this  :tongue2: ). Bear in mind I don't have photoshop, so i'm limited to paint.net, which doesn't give me nearly as many options. 

edit: but at least I can spell my name correctly in the thread title.

Anyways, here's 2 I just made. Harsh criticism is very welcome. (muttonZen is my name on another forum btw)



 



edit: was messing around with a few different effects on this one (obviously not a sig)



original:

----------

